# Hi to everyone



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello and welcome to Horse Forum. Plenty of info to take in and I'm sure you'll have plenty to share as well. :wink:


----------



## Tink01 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. Look forward to talking with you


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Tink, I see in your avatar you are looking for a pony for your daughter. Mind if I ask how old your little girl is?


----------



## Tink01 (Oct 20, 2009)

Course not!! She is 10 years old. Had riding lessons for the past 5 years, had a pony on loan which didn't work out so we have decided to buy her her own. Will be kept on my friends yard with the others which include 2 mares one with foal at foot, 2 yearlings and a weanling. Thought we would be able to get her one quite easily but have been looking for nearly 3 months.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

What a lucky little girl! Yes , those wonderful good with children ponies are very hard to find. In the trail riding club I belong to, good ponies are passed around within the club as one child outgrows another starts riding them. They are worth their weight in gold! 

Good luck with your search, you'll find the right one and it's worth being picky. After all, your little girl will be on it.


----------



## Tink01 (Oct 20, 2009)

She is lucky!! Going to look at another tomorrow and phoned regarding another earlier today so fingers crossed! Bit confused with this forum as my thread only shows up in the un answered part and not in new threads? Or is it me being stupid? lol Any way better go to bed as it is stupid o'clock over here lol!!!!!!! Will talk tomorrow and let everyone know how 
I get on with pony viewing!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

welcome to the forum Tink


----------



## Tink01 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## farrier101 (Oct 13, 2009)

Howdy glad to have you around I am pretty new my self still trying to find my way around


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome aboard. :] Glad to have you.

You'll see your thread in New Posts only when there is a new post added to it that you haven't seen yet. Hope that helps.

And good luck in your pony search!


----------



## Tink01 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for that, will understand it eventually lol. Thanks to everyone for all your welcomes. Defo off to bed now as really stupid o'clock over here. Look forward to talking to you all tomorrow. :grin:


----------



## SOTB (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome! Good luck with your pony shopping!


----------



## Tink01 (Oct 20, 2009)

Not been on for a while as been really busy with daughters new pony. YES at last we found one!!!!!!!! He is beautiful and an absolute softie!!


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I think you need to change your message Tink now you've found Bobby


----------



## Tink01 (Oct 20, 2009)

Cheers hon, will do so now!!!! Well spotted x


----------



## Stencilbum (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi, Good to see you have got what you are after. Is he living on the yard already or are you bringing hin onto it ?


----------



## Tink01 (Oct 20, 2009)

brought him home last wednesday. Has been so good considering he is still settling in to his new home. Daughter adores him. Was not keen on the wind today, made him a little spooky. Any ideas??:lol:


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Stencilbum (Oct 28, 2009)

Tink01 said:


> brought him home last wednesday. Has been so good considering he is still settling in to his new home. Daughter adores him. Was not keen on the wind today, made him a little spooky. Any ideas??:lol:


TBH, he will take about 6 months to settle in the herd and get to know you properly. You can get away with a lot if your horse trusts you.


As for riding in the wind, stay away from plastic bags in hedges (they eat horses) :wink:


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

twigs and leaves can eat horses too over here, nasty things, and what about that shadow over there looks pretty spooky to me, congrats on finding a pony, wales is lovely place to ride great scenery and rolling hills from what i remember on hols over there although i couldnt understand the accent at all, all i could do was smile and nod and couldnt follow the road signs they were in some sort of funny writing, but hey its the same over here, at least your signs are pointing in the right direction


----------



## Tink01 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey tractors are pretty scary things too!!lol Been really windy here today, not a happy lad!! Ireland nice place to live too, you have nice countryside the same as us!! Your foals are beautiful, how old? My friend has 2 yearlings, a 5 month and 4 month, really got her hands full!! How you getting on with them? x


----------

